# Different Bottle Sizes



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Incase anyone was wondering.....The one on the left is a Magnum (1500ml), the center is a 3L or Double Magnum (3000ml), The next is a standard bottle (750ml - Not usually a single serving unless you are Sean) and a half bottle (375 ml - usually desert wine comes in this size). A standard bottle usually serves 6-8 depending on the amount served - 25 oz per bottle - 4 oz pour gives you six people. If doing a wine tasting usually pour 2-3 oz's, unless you have many wines to try. Then pour less - 1oz. Just thought I would share.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Very nice, I love big bottles. 

.... but I REALLY want a Melchior ..... not even I could suck that sucker down at one sitting ....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Very nice, I love big bottles.
> 
> .... but I REALLY want a Melchior ..... not even I could suck that sucker down at one sitting ....


Anita would probably get close.. :r If she opens a bottle, she usually finishes it here. But look out the next day. I'm probably going to get hit for posting this, so enjoy.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Very nice, I love big bottles.
> 
> .... but I REALLY want a Melchior ..... not even I could suck that sucker down at one sitting ....


that thing looks like it should be mounted on a battleship


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Anita would probably get close.. :r If she opens a bottle, she usually finishes it here. But look out the next day. I'm probably going to get hit for posting this, so enjoy.


Uh hummmm... if you wouldn't keep taking my glass and sipping out of it, I wouldn't have to fill it back up so fast!!! :r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Uh hummmm... if you wouldn't keep taking my glass and sipping out of it, I wouldn't have to fill it back up so fast!!! :r


 I love watching married couples!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Given the number of people who have signed up for the May Herf, I may have a chance to open one of the BIG bottles.....at last! Of course....it may be just me, Anita, and Sean drinking it but that gives a liter each... :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Given the number of people who have signed up for the May Herf, I may have a chance to open one of the BIG bottles.....at last! Of course....it may be just me, Anita, and Sean drinking it but that gives a liter each... :al


Well Paul I will toast you with a civilized amount of bourbon in my glass.. cheers :al


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

All I can say is, the bigger the bottle the better. Great pics.


----------

